# vascular tree chart



## carps14

I will be taking the CCC exam here shortly and was wondering if someone has a good anatomical chart with the CPT number for vascular catheterization. I have called AAPC and Ingenix, looked at Borders and the library and can't seem to find anything that is applicable. Thank you!


----------



## mlbragg

This is a great set.

http://www.zhealthpublishing.com/medical_coding_charts/


----------



## pdrgos

I found some on line for free-- can not find site now but I could try to email you a scanned copy of mine if you'd like? My email is djdrgos@comcast.net


----------



## Robbin109

*copies*

Can someone forward me a copy. Would be really helpful.  L_carlson2008@hotmail.com
Thank you.


----------



## Lynn Hendrickson

*Me to*

I can't afford the $95.00 for an anatomical cardiology coding chart so if some one could e-mail me a chart too it would be greatly appreciated. 

Or if someone knows the website for the free chart that would be great too.

Thanks ahead of time!!!

aklynnder@yahoo.com


----------



## brandyleigh23

pdrgos said:


> I found some on line for free-- can not find site now but I could try to email you a scanned copy of mine if you'd like? My email is djdrgos@comcast.net


Oh my, this would be perfect for me since I just started coding Cardiology two weeks ago!!  Could you try to send them to me as well:  brandyleigh23@hotmail.com     ..?  That would be AWESOME


----------



## tmcmahan

I would love a copy or the website address, would be very helpful!
Thanks, Tammy 
kchgtammy@yahoo.com


----------



## scrappingal

I'd like the website and copies also, please email me at clugge@precisionpractice.com
Thanks!!  Cindy


----------



## AQUINN

Would you send me the website, or email me a copy as well?  Thanks!!

quinnaliciar@uams.edu


----------



## s.greene.cpc

*copy or website*

I would also like a copy or website too.  I would be a great help.  Please email to sgree@lexclin.com


----------



## Cyndi113

Would you send it to me as well, please? I'm at cyndi113@msn.com. 

Thanks!!


----------



## K.hancin

If someone would forward me a copy, I'd really appreciate it.
I have recently passed the CPC and I am trying to keep up my studies while I look for a job. Thank you. k.hancin@hotmail.com


----------



## Bonnie Owen

Please include me  also. Email:bowen@galichia.com


----------



## Bonnie Owen

Please include me  also. Email:bowen@galichia.com


----------



## aeberle2

Can someone send me a copy as well, please? 
ashilee@hotmail.com

Thanks!
Ashley Eberle, CPC


----------



## jlb102780

Worldwalker said:


> Can someone forward me a copy. Would be really helpful.  L_carlson2008@hotmail.com
> Thank you.



Could I also get a copy  jlb102780@yahoo.com


----------



## jhcpc09

I would love a copy too.  Can you email me a copy or send me the website that has the free one?  JHowell2@ghs.org


----------



## marty3073

*copy*

I would like some copies as well, thanks. www.marty3073@yahoo.com


----------



## RMAHAFFEY

Would you send me a copy of the the charts? I would greatly appreciate your help.

RamonaMahaffey@catholichealth.net

Thanks,
Ramona Mahaffey CPC, RCC


----------



## jewlz0879

Done, Ramona

How many ppl actually still need these? 

Thanks, 
Julie


----------



## mbgg

*Charts*

I  would love a copy too! Thank you! mgrist@cooperclinic.com


----------



## Cathy59

Could I please receive a copy of the free vascular charts as well and the web link? Thank you.  parkdc5@verizon.net


----------



## Twixle2002

I have a vascular tree that I was given a few years ago and it is wonderful.... I can not get it to upload but if you would like a copy just let me know and I will email it to you.

Leahs.rao@gmail.com


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

I too would appreciate a copy and the website as well Thank you nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## OPENSHAW

*can i get a copy to*

Can someone forward me a copy. Would be really helpful. e-mail is lindaopenshaw@yahoo.com

Thank you.


----------



## cyndiann

I woul also like a copy, and the website cynthia.cooke@dhcmak.com

AlaskaCPC


----------



## 01249118

*Good morning could i please get a copy as well*

Good morning could I please have a copy of the tree as well, I just started in a cardiology clinic and I'm so lost . my email is ss.bufford@yahoo.com. I would be so grateful for this! Thank you


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

I would love a copy as well if possible Thanks
nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*tree*

I would also like a copy or website too. I would be a great help. Please email to nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*Copies*

I would also like a copy or website too. I would be a great help. Please email to
nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com   Thank you Nancy


----------



## Hardy25

*Anatomical charts or pictures of the vascular tree*

Would you send it to me as well, please? my email is h_hardy@hotmail.com 
Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## michellebrewer

I know this is an older thread but if anyone has one that would be willing to email me the link or the charts I would be ever so grateful

kensangel67@gmail.com


----------



## jljdmjkmj

*Anatomical charts or pictures of the vascular tree*

Hello,

Can someone send me a copy as well? or at least point me in the right direction? 

thank you so much for the help

mjohnson@phoenixheart.com or
jljdmjkmj@msn.com


----------



## TWilliam2019

*vascular tree*

I would like a copy also please   thanks   kashyatt@aol.com


----------



## kejones0395

*older thread/does anyone still have this vascular tree chart they can share?*

I read through the posts, and have recently started Cardiology coding, haven't done the CCC class or exam, but would appreciate the extra assistance of this chart if anyone has it.

Thanks.


----------



## MARCYL

Can someone email it to me also please
mltlp@aol.com
thanks


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*cardiology*

I would appreciate a copy as well Thank you Nancy 
nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## sfabrico

*chart please*

If anyone has access to the charts, could you also send me a copy!  I would greatly appreciate it!  I want to go for my CIRCC soon, I need as much info as possible.  

My email is safabrico@gmail.com

Thanks in advance!

-Sami


----------



## Seariella

I would love to have this as well.  Can you send it to me too.

Centavorod@yahoo.com

Thanks
Penny


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*copy please*

I would also like a copy or website too. I would be a great help. Please email me at nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com Thank you Nancy


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*copy please*

I would also like a copy or website too. I would be a great help. Please email me at nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

*vascular tree*

I would appreciate a copy or website as well Thank you Nancy
nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## Lisa Poppenhouse-Davis

I would also like a copy, please.  My email is:
Lisa.Poppenhouse-Davis@utsouthwestern.edu


----------



## Twixle2002

jljdmjkmj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone send me a copy as well? or at least point me in the right direction?
> 
> thank you so much for the help
> 
> mjohnson@phoenixheart.com or
> jljdmjkmj@msn.com



I sent it to both emails.  the phoenix address came back as unknown.. let me know if you didn't get it


----------



## bhargavi

*want a copy please also*

as i am planning to take ccc exam not sure yet when but please email me also a copy if you don't mind.
my email is verahi@atlanticbb.net
thanks in advance


----------



## hldorsey

I would love them as well! Please send to my email 
hailey.walker@nghs.com

Thank you!


----------



## hldorsey

Could you please send these to me as well?
Thank you!
hailey.walker@nghs.com


----------



## zuzu7400

*Chart or website*

Does any one know of a chart that would be helpful for the CCVTC exam please send response to suzanne.mccabe@aol.com Thank you for your assistance


----------



## blazeunreal

I know this is a very old thread, but if possible could you please send me the information as well blazeunreal@yahoo.com?  I am a new vascular coder and could use all the help I can get.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## amy.snider80@gmail.com

If anyone could send me a copy as well I'd appreciate it. I'm taking the CCC as well here soon. amy.snider80@gmail.com  Thank you!!


----------



## natasha0619

Please forward me a copy as well. marie6875@hotmail.com


----------



## natasha0619

jewlz0879 said:


> Done, Ramona
> 
> How many ppl actually still need these?
> 
> Thanks,
> Julie


I would like a copy marie6875@hotmail.com


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Cheap spot for find this is Appendix L at the end of your CPT book.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## sspooner@pvcardiology.com

I know this is an old thread now but I figured I would at least try, could someone email me a copy of this vascular coding chart everyone here is talking about? I am sitting for my CCC in two weeks and would love an easy to read chart to bring with me! Thank you so much in advance, my email is sspooner@pvcardiology.com


----------



## CoderinJax

zuzu7400 said:


> *Chart or website*
> 
> Does any one know of a chart that would be helpful for the CCVTC exam please send response to suzanne.mccabe@aol.com Thank you for your assistance


Did you ever find anything that helped you for the CCVTC? I test this weekend and don't have anything I feel good about from a resource perspective (that's easy enough to not be flipping through)


----------



## mramirez88

I will be taking my CCC exam on 02/15/2020.  Could someone please send me a copy as well. msramir1@baptisthealthsystem.com .  Thank you


----------



## tosuzz321

Hi Everyone. I will be taking the test in a couple months and wondered if anyone could send me the chart as well. Mattess@omnihealthcare.com
Thank you


----------



## such78

tosuzz321 said:


> Hi Everyone. I will be taking the test in a couple months and wondered if anyone could send me the chart as well. Mattess@omnihealthcare.com
> Thank you


Check your CPT book, it has vascular families in the Appendix L section.


----------

